# Nail grinders



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

could someone please tell me a bit more of these? Maybe show a video or pictures of this being done?

I have always been terrified to trim dog nails because I know I don't have steady hands at ALL. But I wonder if the grinders will make me feel more comfortable.

What exactly do they do? I mean is it still possible to hurt the dog with them?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

In my opinion, http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html is the best instructional site for grinding nails out there.

I did find a couple of videos on youtube, but was not thrilled with the content.

You can burn a dog's nails with a grinder, if you keep it in one place for too long. It is painful to them. The key is to keep the grinder moving on the nail, and dont stay in one place.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree - dober dawn is the best tutorial out there on dremmeling nails. Save yourself grief and money and avoid the pedicure or pedipaws or whatever they're called (nothing but junk)! lol Get a MiniMite Dremel with a rechargable battery for about $20. 

I clip the tips first, then dremel. Once you get the feel, it goes fast, and do be sure to condition your dog to it before you actually start.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I decided to try one, same basic reason, I've screwed up and cut too short a few times in the past.

I let her get used to it, did the whole thing, I ground for about 15 seconds on one claw and decided to go back to a good quality set of clippers.

Large 70lb dog though, with thick heavy claws, maybe it's better with a smaller dog.

I'll likely give the grinder away..


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

I've used a dremel in the past on my dog's nails (at least the last 4 years) and after purchasing (don't shot me guys!) the PediPaws last fall, LOVE it!

My dog is small, and has smaller nails (it did NOT work well on my friend's Labrador) and we use it once a month with great results. Ocsi's nails are black and impossible to see the quick (my sister's poodle has almost see through white nails, its amazing!) but anyways in the past, it was almost impossible for me to clip his nails to an acceptable length without fear of clipping too short. 

Ocsi and I have a great line of communication and I can tell when using the nail grinder I'm getting close to the quick because he let's me know. (when I ignore his reaction I do grind too close to the quick and it bleeds a little- good thing for quickstop!).

I HIGHLY recommend pedipaws (I bought mine at BedBath&Beyond and used a 20% coupon!). 
http://www.pedipaws.com/


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

TxRider said:


> I decided to try one, same basic reason, I've screwed up and cut too short a few times in the past.
> 
> I let her get used to it, did the whole thing, I ground for about 15 seconds on one claw and decided to go back to a good quality set of clippers.
> 
> ...


*Raises hand* I'll take your grinder!


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

how does the dremel fair with long hair, like those that cover the nails. does it get stuck/painful for the dog?


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

^^you would need to be very careful to NOT get the hair tangled into the spinning end 
just pull back the hair from around the toes with your hand, that's what we do.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

MakeShift Heart said:


> *Raises hand* I'll take your grinder!


It would likely take as much to ship it there as one costs down at Petco.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ditto on doberdawn's page. I read that 10 years ago when I decided to to with a dremel, still the best place. My original battery is still charging up fine on the little 2 speed cordless I bought.

Since the cordless isn't very powerful you will just have a freaked out dog running around with it stuck in his tail feathers. It won't pull out much hair.

I have also quicked Max's nail. A dew claw and the vein is off center a bit. My dogs will let me know it is getting uncomfortable too. Very important to let the spinning drum do the work and not press down at all. 

Sassy has extremely thick nails for a dog her size. Just go around all the nails a couple times, it works fine.


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

how much does a usual dremel go for?


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Petsmart sells a dremel kit for $50, that about the right price.

They sell the pedipaws for like $13, that's what I bought. 

My dog is a 70lb GSD though and she didn't like the grinder even more than clippers, plus her nails are so big and hard it would have taken far longer than just clipping them with a good set of clippers.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are going to get a dremel; get the 7.2 volts or higher. Especially if you have medium-large dogs. I bought the 4.8 volt and felt it was not strong enough for my Weimaraners so upgraded to the 7.2 volts. 
You can pick the same one up at walmart for $45 if you don't want to wait for shipping. 
IMO, you'll be disappointed if you get the weaker ones or the "pet" ones...

This is the best price i've found:
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-0...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1255919358&sr=8-4

This site explains very thoroughly how to dremel your dog's nails. It takes some time for your dog to get used to it... the biggest thing to remember iss keep the dremel only on each nail for 3 seconds tops, then keep switching to different nails to not burn/hurt the dog. 
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

For dogs with long hair, use pantyhose and slip over the paws with the nails poking through. This should keep all hair from getting caught. 

Happy Dremeling!


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> If you are going to get a dremel; get the 7.2 volts or higher. Especially if you have medium-large dogs. I bought the 4.8 volt and felt it was not strong enough for my Weimaraners so upgraded to the 7.2 volts.
> You can pick the same one up at walmart for $45 if you don't want to wait for shipping.
> IMO, you'll be disappointed if you get the weaker ones or the "pet" ones...
> 
> ...


Holly crap, that thing about the panty hose, smartest idea l ever heard


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love using the dremmel... and the dogs love it too 
With the Danes I clip their nails a bit first... then I dremmel.





Callahan enjoying the dremmel










It really is the best thing to use  GOOD LUCK!
Nessa


----------

